# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Tớ đã 'bay' giữa hàng trăm khinh khí cầu

## mubaohiem

Hi, háo hức được kể cho các bạn nghe quá! Chẳng là tớ hiện giờ đang vi vu ở tận New Mexico í các bạn ạ. Có một điều thật tuyệt vời nữa đó là tớ được tham gia vào Lễ hội Khinh khí cầu Quốc tế Albuquerque lần thứ 40 tại thành phố Albuquerque, bang New Mexico, Mỹ hôm mùng 8/10 vừa qua. Trời, phải công nhận rằng đây là một lễ hội vô cùng hoành tráng và thích thú lắm lắm luôn. Cảm giác cứ như mình cũng được bay lơ lửng trên không trung í, hix! Tiếc rằng đó chỉ là cảm giác mà thôi, hì!

Dưới đây là bộ ảnh tớ chụp lại, các bạn cùng xem nhé!

Hai bạn này còn mimi nhau trong lúc chờ bay nữa chứ, hehe!

Các khinh khí cầu cùng chủ nhân của chúng đua nhau bay lên bắt đầu cuộc hành trhìn nè các bạn.

Lễ hội này được biết đến là lễ hội khinh khí cầu lớn nhất thế giới, thu hút hàng nghìn du khách đến tham dự.

Đây cũng là lễ hội được tổ chức hàng năm, và năm nay diễn ra từ mùng 1 đến mùng 10/10. 

Lễ hội năm nay có sự tham dự của hàng trăm người đam mê khinh khí cầu đến từ khắp các quốc gia trên thế giới.

Bò sữa cũng có đam mê được lơ lửng giữa không trung rộng lớn. Những chiếc khinh khí cầu màu sắc sặc sỡ mang theo chủ nhân của chúng bay lơ lửng trên bầu trời của Công viên Lễ hội Khinh khí cầu rộng 147 ha ở thành phố Albuquerque đã tạo nên cảnh sắc hết sức sống động.

Để có mặt đúng giờ và được chứng kiến ngay từ những giây phút đầu tiên, tớ phải dậy từ 4 giờ sáng, trong khi trời thì lạnh căm căm, tớ đứng chờ ở công viên mà người cứ run lên cầm cập luôn, hix!

Lẽ ra 5h45 là mở mà rồi cơ, nhưng vì gió to quá nên họ phải hoãn đến mãi 7-8 giờ mới bắt đầu cho khinh khí cầu bay lên. Hai hôm trước cũng vì gió to quá nên họ phải tạm hoãn đấy, hi!

[CENTER]

----------


## lehniemtin

nhìn hoa cả mắt thật

----------

